# Fischrezept für Rapfen - Bitte dringend



## Bruno (9. April 2006)

#h Hallo, 

ich hattegestern abend ab 18.00 Uhr bis 19.30 an der Dahme in Berlin 3x "Grätige" gefangen. 2 Brassen 26/30cm (Käse) und einen Rapfen mit 68cm (3.6kg) auf Spinner. Für die Brassen habe ich ein Rezept welches die Grätenesserei vereinfacht und diese Fische geniessbarer macht .

Für den Rapfen finde ich leider kein Rezept im ganzen WWW #c .

Kann mir da jemand von Euch einen Tip |kopfkrat geben aber bitte ohne den Kommentar, dass sich dieser Fisch nur zum Spassangeln wegen dem guten Drill eignet oder man daraus nur nach filetieren den Fleischwolf nutzen sollte.

Über ein gutes Rezept wären wir dankbar  !:m 

Grüße aus Berlin,

Bruno


----------



## Steffen90 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Fischrezept für Rapfen - Bitte dringend*

benutz für den Rapfen doch einfach das selbe Rezept wie für die Brassen!


----------



## Bruno (9. April 2006)

*AW: Fischrezept für Rapfen - Bitte dringend*



			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> benutz für den Rapfen doch einfach das selbe Rezept wie für die Brassen!



|wavey: Danke Steffen,

so habe ich mnir wenn der nicht so dick wäre auch vorgstellt. Habe ihn jetzt mal auf Pfannengröße geschnitten und dann alle 2 cm schräg noch auf beiden Seiten eingeschnitten. Wir werden ihn dann scharf anbraten. Ich hoffe es klappt!#6 

Bericht folgt. Muss dann aber meine Frau schreiben. 

Grüße aus Berlin-Altglienicke,

B|wavey: runo


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. April 2006)

*AW: Fischrezept für Rapfen - Bitte dringend*

habe ich beim googln gefunden, aber selbst noch nicht versucht.
http://www.rezeptpilot.de/anzeigen.php4?nr=12300 #6


----------



## Bruno (9. April 2006)

*AW: Fischrezept für Rapfen - Bitte dringend*



			
				leopard_afrika schrieb:
			
		

> habe ich beim googln gefunden, aber selbst noch nicht versucht.
> http://www.rezeptpilot.de/anzeigen.php4?nr=12300 #6




 Hey Leute, Ihr seid ja Super!

Danke Leopard auch für deinen Beitrag - sind aber jetzt schon dabei die Schnitte zu machen und dann die Stücke a 20 cm in der Pfanne zu braten. ich werde berichten ob es geklappt hat |kopfkrat .

Grüße und Petri,#6 

Bruno.


----------



## Steffen90 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Fischrezept für Rapfen - Bitte dringend*

und was is draus geworden??


----------

